# mutt + Microsoft Exchange

## smerrima

Hi all,

Does anyone use mutt as an email client? I would like to connect it to the M$ exchange servers at work to send and recieve mail.

After some googling I found this script which allows me to query the global address book.

http://www.bsdconsulting.no/tools/mutt-ldap.pl

But I haven't found any info on mutt configurations. Currently I use Evolution + ximian-connector for my email client.

Any hints?

Thanks!

----------

## swimmer

When I was working in an office with Exchange servers I used to use fetchExc which I integrated with keybindings into mutt to fetch mails from the exchange server ...

HTH

swimmer

----------

## tomk

I'm not sure how they've set up your exchange server at work, but I use IMAP for connecting to our exchange server at work, these are the relevant sections of my .muttrc:

```
set folder="imap://tom@mailserver.at.work.com"

set imap_authenticators="login"

set imap_user="tom"

set spoolfile="imap://mailserver.at.work.com"

```

----------

## swimmer

IMAP was not allowed - only HTTP ...

Greetz

swimmer

PS: Don't argue with me about sense & nonsense - it was not my decision but the chief sysadmin's  :Wink: 

----------

